# Thoughts on this Mauser single shot .22lr bolt action



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Just want to know what you guys know about these old German training rifles.
Thoughts and opinions?

GERMAN MAUSER MODEL ES 340 N BOLT ACTION .22 RIFLE : Curios & Relics at GunBroker.com


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd buy it. i don't know if i would go as high as the bids are up to but i would have considered getting in lower.

it looks to be really clean and if the action is anywhere near as robust as a centerfire Mauser rifle you just can't go wrong. the 200 meter sight seems a little (lot) conservative though.

after a little research it appears that this model rifle was introduced in 1924 as the fourth in a line designed by Mauser designer Fidel Feederle, and the first of that line to have an external safety. the line of rifles (including the Eb300, En310 and El320) were introduced as sporting rifles to not conflict with the Treaty of Versailles. by 1934 the rifles had transitioned to a more familiar Mauser 98 style action.

here's a link that shows the rifle with an apparently optional scope system.....Mauser Es 340 N

all in all it looks to be a pretty decent rifle and even after the research i would still buy one, maybe even more so. then again, i have a soft spot for Mausers and have been working towards owning a military rifle from every country they were made in/for over the years.


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Broondog said:


> i'd buy it. i don't know if i would go as high as the bids are up to but i would have considered getting in lower.
> 
> it looks to be really clean and if the action is anywhere near as robust as a centerfire Mauser rifle you just can't go wrong. the 200 meter sight seems a little (lot) conservative though.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the great information! I'm the one who over bid on this piece. I believe it's real value is around $250. As you can see I got carried away. Unless someone else is crazy enough to out bid me it looks like I'm going to win this auction.
I was in the market for a .22lr long gun but I wanted something unique with a little history, so when I saw this Mauser I couldn't resist.
Thanks again sir


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

there's a funny thing about used and/or historical firearms.....they are worth exactly what you are willing to pay for them.

i have "overpaid" for a couple of my pieces but considering i wanted them i gave a fair price. make sense?

i hope you enjoy your new rifle!


----------

